# Using JMRI



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

Set up the old PC in my train shed, and started running JMRI, took 2 days to set up the rosters for my engines, It makes fine tuning the decoders to the engines alot simplier(on the main programing):thumbsup:


----------

